# Intel G965 (GMA X3000) no direct rendering

## dentharg

A strip from the log:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (II) intel(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler
> 
> (II) intel(0): [DRI] installation complete
> ...

 

However the result of running:

```
glxinfo|grep render
```

results in

```
denti@svd ~ % glxinfo|grep render

direct rendering: No

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 965G 4.1.3002 x86/MMX/SSE2

```

I have:

```

denti@svd log % equery l mesa

[ Searching for package 'mesa' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] media-libs/mesa-6.5.2-r1 (0)

[I--] [ ~] x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.5.2 (0)

```

```

denti@svd log % equery l xf86-video-i810

[ Searching for package 'xf86-video-i810' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [ ~] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-2.1.0 (0)

```

```

denti@svd log % equery l libdrm

[ Searching for package 'libdrm' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [ ~] x11-libs/libdrm-2.3.0 (0)

```

----------

## eccerr0r

Did you set VIDEO_CARDS in make.conf with i810 before emerging mesa?

Gentoo seemed to have gotten DRI working semi-"out of the box" on my G965 machine even though the disk was a transplant from another machine...

----------

## dentharg

Yes I did.

```

Portage 2.1.3_rc8 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6-r0, 2.6.22-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r1 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6300 @ 1.86GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.10

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 16 Jul 2007 16:00:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache confcache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.supp.name/ ftp://213.186.33.38/gentoo-distfiles/"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="en pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/gentopia /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects /usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise /usr/portage/local/layman/gentoo-de /usr/portage/local"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext 7zip X acl acpi alsa amarok audiofile bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo calendar cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr cdrom cli cracklib crypt cups curl dbus dmi dri dvd dvdr exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac gdbm gif gimp gnutls gpm hal iconv id3 ieee1394 imlib2 ipv6 isdnlog ithreads jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility kdexdeltas lcms libg++ midi mime mmap mmx mmxext mng mp3 mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ntfs ogg openal opengl openmp openssh openssl pam pcre png pppd python quicktime readline reflection reiserfs ruby samba sasl sdl session spell spl sql sqlite sqlite3 sse sse-filters sse2 ssl startup-notification subversion svg svgz tcpd theora threads tiff truetype truetype-fonts unicode utf8 v4l vfat vorbis win32codecs x86 xfs xml xorg xslt xvid zlib zsh-completion" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" CAMERAS="canon" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="v4l i810"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## dentharg

Bump.

Still a 'no-go' even after last update of x86-video-i810.

Btw. my mobo is ASUS p5b-v.

----------

## dentharg

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> Did you set VIDEO_CARDS in make.conf with i810 before emerging mesa?
> 
> Gentoo seemed to have gotten DRI working semi-"out of the box" on my G965 machine even though the disk was a transplant from another machine...

 

Btw. Do you have a G965 or GM965?

----------

## dentharg

I've even downloaded the code from

http://intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html

and installed all stuff following instructions from here

http://intellinuxgraphics.org/install.html

still 'no-go'..  :Sad: 

----------

## eccerr0r

mine's a Foxconn G9657MA (G965)

Your Xorg.0.log looks like the same in my logfile.

my glxinfo|grep render reports:

direct rendering: Yes

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 965G 4.1.3002 x86/MMX/SSE2

also do you have all direct rendering extensions (DRI, GLX) loaded in your xorg.conf?  DRI looks OK from your previous post, but is GLX?

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0

----------

## dentharg

```

denti@svd log % cat Xorg.0.log | grep GLX

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x24

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x25

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x26

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x27

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x28

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x29

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x30

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x31

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x32

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/i965_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0

```

----------

## dentharg

Just to be sure.. below is my xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Dentharg"

   Screen         "MainScreen" 0 0

   InputDevice    "LogitechMX700" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "MSNaturalElite" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "drm"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "MSNaturalElite"

   Driver      "kbd"

   

   Option   "XkbLayout"   "pl"

   Option   "XkbModel"   "Microsoft"

   Option   "XkbRules"   "xorg"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "LogitechMX700"

   Driver      "evdev"

   Option       "Buttons"   "10"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

#   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

#   Option       "Dev Name" "Logitech USB Receiver"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

#   Option       "SendCoreEvents" "true"

#   Option       "WHEELRelativeAxisButtons" "6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

#   #DisplaySize     380   300   # mm

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertSync values to use DDC:

   Identifier   "NEC"

   VendorName   "NEC"

   ModelName    "LCD1970NX"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertSync values to use DDC:

#   HorizSync    31.0 - 81.0

#   VertRefresh  56.0 - 75.0

   Option       "DPMS"

   Option       "DPI" "96x96"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "IntelGMA"

   Driver      "intel"

   VideoRam   131072

   VendorName   "Intel"

   Option      "DIR"      "true"

   Option      "XVideo"   "true"

#   Option      "NoLogo"   "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "MainScreen"

   Device      "IntelGMA"

   Monitor    "NEC"

   DefaultDepth   24

   SubSection "Display"

      Modes      "1280x1024"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

#    Option   "Composite"   "Enable"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Group   0

    Mode   0666

EndSection

```

----------

## coffee mug

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Device"
> 
>    Identifier   "IntelGMA"
> 
>    Driver      "intel"
> ...

 

Just a typo perhaps?

Edit: as for the necro, having a similar prob since upgrading to xorg 7.3 (after re-emerging the other xorg modules)

----------

## dentharg

Yup, a typo.

However all my problems (ie. glxinfo states that rendering is enabled) went out after

I've updated to latest xorg-server, xf86-i810-driver and cvs version of libdrm (self compiled and put by hand into location).

----------

